# Short Beer Lines... Flow Controller?



## ekul (31/8/11)

I would really like to have celli taps but alas i cannot afford them, in fact i haven't even been able to afford the taps i'm currently using! That aside the thing that really attracts me to these taps is the ability to have really short beer lines, i think that would be cool as. 

If i hook up one of these flow controllers http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4253 does that means that i can have really short beer line? My fridge gets so confusing with all the line inside, would be so much easier if if was a lot shorter. Craftbrewer used to have a plastic one as well but its not on there anymore.

What do you all think?


----------



## stephenkentucky (31/8/11)

ekul said:


> I would really like to have celli taps but alas i cannot afford them, in fact i haven't even been able to afford the taps i'm currently using! That aside the thing that really attracts me to these taps is the ability to have really short beer lines, i think that would be cool as.
> 
> If i hook up one of these flow controllers http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4253 does that means that i can have really short beer line? My fridge gets so confusing with all the line inside, would be so much easier if if was a lot shorter. Craftbrewer used to have a plastic one as well but its not on there anymore.
> 
> What do you all think?




I have just bought 10 of these micro-matic flow controllers, to go with perlick perl creamer taps which I have also ordered, The idea being that I can deal with any balance issues at the tap and not in the cellar, all our beers are cask conditioned and we have, six different carb levels, spread over thirteen beers, the flow controllers are a simple way of coping with any minor variations at the point of service. They are a good way of adding flow control to taps which do not have it built in.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (31/8/11)

Have a look at the plastic bronco faucet with the curly hose from craftbrewer. I use these in my fridge (don't have the DIY skills to risk screwing up a fridge to mount taps) - fantastic pour, tolerate short beer lines and are compact inside a fridge.

Goomba


----------



## brettprevans (31/8/11)

cellis are the best thing ever if you can afford them. I love mine. if your a lazy kegger (ie not having or wanting to worry about carb levels etc) then they are great. beware cheap chinese knock offs. AHB has lots of bad reviews from brewers who have bought them and been burnt. some have had better luck. 

the retrofit option mentioned by stephenkentucky is ok if youve got taps. but if you spend ~$50 on that and another ~$50 on a perlick or similar then your up around the cheapest celli price anyway and may as well just go for that. cleaning is simple and easy. 

or if you cant afford them, resign yourself to that fact and play with length of beer line instead.


----------



## mfeighan (31/8/11)

so i saw on craftbrewer these:
http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4253
as i already have perlick 525 taps. Has anyone used these and how well do they work
i would have to buy 2 because i couldnt handle it looking different. personally dont want to throw away $120 plus shipping on an experiment


----------



## keifer33 (31/8/11)

I have recently bought a setup from a fellow ahber which has these installed 
http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3490
They simply have jg style connectors and an adjustment knob. The beer line would be less than 1m and are very easy to adjust if you have a longer line to reach a keg on the other side of your chesty if you have one. 

I am thinking I will use something similar in my mobile keg setup I'm planning aswell.


----------



## brettprevans (31/8/11)

fellas read the 2nd post. its been raised as a possibility. ask stephenkentucky for more info or Ross (craftbrewer). best to get it from the horses mouth


----------



## ekul (2/9/11)

Keifer33, these are the things that got me thinking about it. If this works i'd much rather do that. I already have the taps so i can't really justify buying cellis right now.

Thanks everyone for the replies.


----------



## seemax (2/9/11)

I drilled some small holes on the keg fridge... with a timber panel with holes that fit bronco picnic tap snug. I have used various diameter beer line and lengths from 1m - 3m ... I never have any pouring issues.

However, I rarely leave the gas on full time, just give it a hit of gas when it starts pouring slow.


----------



## stux (27/9/11)

Just picked up one of these Flow Control Adapters from CraftBrewer

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4253






I plan to use it on both my perlicks and on a picnic tap setup

Looks like a great bit of kit, but does anyone know how it can or even if it should be disassembled for cleaning?


----------



## Tim F (27/9/11)

stux do you know the diameter and type of the fittings on each end of that?


----------



## Batz (27/9/11)

Stux said:


> Just picked up one of these Flow Control Adapters from CraftBrewer
> 
> http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=4253
> 
> ...




Anyone using these? I'll like to know what the owners have found for and against.


----------



## stux (27/9/11)

Tim F said:


> stux do you know the diameter and type of the fittings on each end of that?



Ummm,

Beer Faucet 

Its designed to fit inline between a beer tap and the shank


----------



## argon (27/9/11)

Batz said:


> Anyone using these? I'll like to know what the owners have found for and against.


yes me too... wouldn't mind one in a portable setup.

Edit: if it works


----------



## stux (28/9/11)

Well, it works absolutely amazingly with the picnic tap setup 

Simply dial it to no-flow, then open the tap, and very slowly open the flow controller. You will have a perfectly poured glass and a calibrated controller before you know what hit you.

The difference between no controller and controller is amazing. One glass is poured with 100% head, the other as much head as you want. One is flat and lifeless, the other has beading, sparkles and lacing.

beautiful.

attaching some pics to demonstrate 

ps: by the time I took the photo some of the 100% foam had collapsed

Before Flow Controller



After Flow Controller



It also works just as well with the actual keg fridge setup.

Gives me a forward sealing flow control tap 

The taps do stick out further from the fridge, gives me an excuse to properly mount the drip tray


----------



## stux (4/10/11)

Batz said:


> Anyone using these? I'll like to know what the owners have found for and against.



I've now installed 4 of these on my keg fridge

Frankly, they're awesome 

I had to do em up quite tight to the shank to get a leak free connection, maybe I should've used some keg lube on the threads?

tuning them is easy, tighten them right up so that there is no flow, then just dial it out until you get a nice flow with all that beer ad style turbulence

the biggest con is that the taps now stick out quite a bit from the fridge, but I find it actually makes it look blingier, and I now I can put my glass on the front of the drip tray while I fill, and push it back towards the fridge to "rest" while I fill other glasses.

There is more subtance to the atmosphere exposed tap/faucet/shank assembly now, so more warm beer in the "tap". But with perlick's the beer doesn't go festy.


Very happy... but I try not to think about how much they cost. When you can get a perlick + ss shank delivered for 50$, the controllers cost more than the taps/shanks

BUT I don't know of any forward sealing tap with a flow controller. And a stainless celli tap would've cost twice as much per tap, and still not be forward sealing, and be lacking the ss shank.

Being able to attack the inside of the fridge with the tubing cutters was worth the price of admission though... so neat. SWMBO is now no longer afraid to open the fridge!


----------



## Batz (4/10/11)

OK good feedback, now how much do they add to your taps? I wondering if they will stick out over my drip tray.


----------



## QldKev (4/10/11)

Batz said:


> OK good feedback, now how much do they add to your taps? I wondering if they will stick out over my drip tray.




They add 40mm 

So far I've only used mine a bit over a week.

Mine I have also found I needed to do it up very tight, a lot tighter than I've ever done a tap up.
Also there is some movement in the shaft which if you push up on the tap allows it to suck a bit of air.

Overall it has made a good change to the tap, a heaps tighter / creamier head, and a lot more CO2 activity in the glass. 

QldKev


----------



## Batz (4/10/11)

40mm....bugger.

I'll wait till a "Deal of the moment".....sure to be along in a moment??


----------



## kyleg (4/10/11)

QldKev said:


> They add 40mm
> 
> So far I've only used mine a bit over a week.
> 
> ...



How long are your beer lines now?


----------



## QldKev (4/10/11)

Kyle G said:


> How long are your beer lines now?



Not 100% sure of exact length, on this setup I have one of these http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3615 with the standard line it comes with. It's about 1m long, but supposed to have a 4 or 5mm internal size, so "should" be the correct length for it's diameter. I've been trying to avoid adding more length to the lines as the fridge is already pretty tight to get all the crap in there. My other older setup out back has long lines, as per the calcs you get for line length, and I've never had an issue. 

QldKev


----------



## Batz (5/10/11)

I'm sure Ross would do us a deal on a bulk buy of these, I want 5 !


----------



## stux (5/10/11)

Batz said:


> I'm sure Ross would do us a deal on a bulk buy of these, I want 5 !



Hehe,

And I just bought 4


----------



## real_beer (5/10/11)

Batz said:


> I'll wait till a "Deal of the moment".....sure to be along in a moment??


Good luck on that one! Maybe if Ross had used his head & offered 'Holden Racing Mugs' for the current deal he could've sold out by now & moved onto the next deal. :lol:


----------



## QldKev (5/10/11)

Batz said:


> I'm sure Ross would do us a deal on a bulk buy of these, I want 5 !



Lets tempt him

Batz 5
QldKev 1 (more depending on price)


----------



## razz (5/10/11)

Batz 5
QldKev 1 (more depending on price)
Razz 2 please


----------



## Batz (5/10/11)

razz said:


> Batz 5
> QldKev 1 (more depending on price)
> Razz 2 please




Well that's 8 !

I notice "Deal of the Moment" has not happened for sometime. Must be momentery thing. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kyleg (5/10/11)

+1 for me makes 9!


----------



## hoppinmad (5/10/11)

Batz 5
QldKev 1 (more depending on price)
Razz 2 please
Kyle_G 1
HoppinMad 3

That makes 12 then!


----------



## riverside (5/10/11)

HoppinMad said:


> Batz 5
> QldKev 1 (more depending on price)
> Razz 2 please
> Kyle_G 1
> ...


----------



## Deebo (5/10/11)

Would love to get 4 but unless they come down significantly in price I dont think I can justify it (I can live with a coiled up bit of line in my fridge for the time being)
$236 is a lot for convenience, I paid less than that for my 4 perlicks with SS shanks ($221).


----------



## kymba (6/10/11)

i have 3 of the short shank adjustable taps from mybeershop. best $100 i ever spent, besides hookrs and blow anyway


----------



## Batz (6/10/11)

Deebo said:


> Would love to get 4 but unless they come down significantly in price I dont think I can justify it (I can live with a coiled up bit of line in my fridge for the time being)
> $236 is a lot for convenience, I paid less than that for my 4 perlicks with SS shanks ($221).




I have contacted Ross to see what he comes up with, as far as ' significantly cheaper' I don't think that'll happen but we'll see.


----------



## ekul (6/10/11)

+2 for me foir sure


----------



## argon (6/10/11)

As an alternative, has anyone seen or used these.






http://www.micromatic.com/draft-keg-beer/e...d-802991KS.html

A little cheaper too @ $32.50... although i couldn't find them on the JG site.

I love John Guest's other products and wouldn't mind an inline concealed solution if possible


----------



## argon (6/10/11)

or another alternative, which seems less fit for purpose... but cheaper






as discussed here

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/cure-your-...roubles-100151/

these things are available here

http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_p...roducts_id=2686


----------



## Batz (6/10/11)

argon said:


> or another alternative, which seems less fit for purpose... but cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now they look like the stuff, I've read much of the thread and most comments seem positive. I think that I'll get a dozen or so to try out, postage will be ok, I'm guessing you may even fit a couple of dozen or more in a small flat rate box. Cleaning is the only downfall but hey we really should be cleaning the dip tube each fill.

BTW

Ross contacted me and will lets us know a figure for the CB stainless restrictors when he has new stock arrive.


----------



## Batz (6/10/11)

Batz said:


> Now they look like the stuff, I've read much of the thread and most comments seem positive. I think that I'll get a dozen or so to try out, postage will be ok, I'm guessing you may even fit a couple of dozen or more in a small flat rate box. Cleaning is the only downfall but hey we really should be cleaning the dip tube each fill.
> 
> BTW
> 
> Ross contacted me and will lets us know a figure for the CB stainless restrictors when he has new stock arrive.




OK 20 of them delivered to me $7.99 US.


----------



## real_beer (6/10/11)

argon said:


> or another alternative, which seems less fit for purpose... but cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See he also sells these on the same page but a lot more expensive @$15.99 each:

http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_p...products_id=859


----------



## Batz (6/10/11)

real_beer said:


> See he also sells these on the same page but a lot more expensive @$15.99 each:
> 
> http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_p...products_id=859




Looking at them and I have to wonder how a bit of stainless steel scrubby would go?


----------



## Tony (6/10/11)

why not just use smaller beer line?

wont that shorten it up?

I have 3 long coils of 5mm ID line like most but used to run 4mm ID in my fridge and needed half the length.

Why do we use such large beer line in a home brew environment?

Is it so the retailers can sell more by the meter or is there a genuine reason for it?


----------



## Batz (28/10/11)

argon said:


> or another alternative, which seems less fit for purpose... but cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm importing a few of these from the US, I'll have a few extras if anyone interested.
$2.50 each but I'll like pass them off in lots of four, so $10.00 for 4 plus postage you send me a small pre-paid bag? 
PM me if you want in, there'll only be a couple of lots.
No I'm not making a profit out of this before the finger shakers start, it's just that a few more could fit in a flat rate box and I thought I maybe able help out some other brewers here.

Batz


----------



## Batz (29/10/11)

Batz said:


> I'm importing a few of these from the US, I'll have a few extras if anyone interested.
> $2.50 each but I'll like pass them off in lots of four, so $10.00 for 4 plus postage you send me a small pre-paid bag?
> PM me if you want in, there'll only be a couple of lots.
> No I'm not making a profit out of this before the finger shakers start, it's just that a few more could fit in a flat rate box and I thought I maybe able help out some other brewers here.
> ...




OK there's only one or two lots left, I'll PM you guys who have contacted me when they arrive.

Here's another idea for them

http://www.maltosefalcons.com/tech/resisti...er-flow-control

I reckon they'll be great for my party keg, I always get foaming issues after lugging it to swaps.

Batz


----------



## kymba (29/10/11)

Batz said:


> OK there's only one or two lots left, I'll PM you guys who have contacted me when they arrive.
> 
> Here's another idea for them
> 
> ...



hey batz can grab a lot? man they look the awesome


----------



## Ross (29/10/11)

Will be really interested to hear how these work out Batz, from the picture on the chico site they look rough as & I would suspect more foaming rather than less. Though you would think they would work if being sold retail.
The one in your posted pick looks far better.


Cheers Ross


----------



## punkin (29/10/11)

PM'ed about a quad set. I found these a couple days after ordering my taps from Chico


----------



## Batz (30/10/11)

Ross said:


> Will be really interested to hear how these work out Batz, from the picture on the chico site they look rough as & I would suspect more foaming rather than less. Though you would think they would work if being sold retail.
> The one in your posted pick looks far better.
> 
> 
> Cheers Ross




From what I read Ross there are two sorts, the 'Loctite' brand being the better one. (That's the one I ordered)


Guys I have received heaps of PM requests and I only have a few lots of these so many of you will miss out if you didn't contact me early. I'll check-out my PM's and first in first served.


----------



## Ross (30/10/11)

Hi Batz,

I did some research also & agree the Loctite ones appear to be the go. For those of you that missed out on Batz's excellent offer, we'll have them in stock in approx 1 week, price will be $3.50 each.

Nice find Batz :super:


----------



## lespaul (13/11/11)

How have these panned out? Any luck with the flow control?


----------



## stux (13/11/11)

lespaul said:


> How have these panned out? Any luck with the flow control?



The paint thingies? or the flow controllers


----------



## edschache (13/11/11)

would be good to hear how these went and if Ross has them in stock yet. Had problems pouring from one of my kegs last night after raising the pressure in it a week ago to bottle some for a mate. Would love an idiot proof solution like this.


----------



## lespaul (13/11/11)

those flow controllers look choice stux but im not sure if I can afford them!!!
would something like this work as a poor mans bling flow control?
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1053
The ones that go into the dip tube could be good, but probs need some feedback. concidering solutions for a party keg idea too.


----------



## pk.sax (13/11/11)

Any reason these things won't work? Ususally seen in red colour for tube flow control for siphons etc.


----------



## sp0rk (13/11/11)

I used the loctite brand mixer things and it made my beer completely foam
i played with more and less pressure, and that made no difference

If people are still wanting to do a bulk buy for proper restrictors from Ross, I'd be down for 2


----------



## lespaul (13/11/11)

second this, id probably get 4


----------



## Batz (13/11/11)

These have been posted to me from the US guys, but as of today they still have not arrived. Now I'm outta here for a few weeks so your not going to see them for a little while. If you want to hang on for 3 weeks or so cool, if you need them in a hurry then grab them from Ross.

Batz


----------



## Florian (13/11/11)

You gonna be back before the swap, mate?


----------



## pk.sax (13/11/11)

I know I'm raining on a parade here, but the concept behind an online mixer is that it breaks up boundary layers and causes the slower and faster fluids to mix. In the case of beer lines it will quite simply cause the slowing flow down the lines to mix up and equalize the whole flow. In turn, that will pull on the pressure from the keg to keep flowing faster.

Well, that's the doomsday theory.

Wouldn't it make more sense to have areas of increased sectional volume along the line to decrease pressure. Like online bulbs with barbs for inlet and outlet reducing head.


----------



## Batz (13/11/11)

Florian said:


> You gonna be back before the swap, mate?




Well I hope so Florian but I can't be sure.


----------



## Batz (13/11/11)

practicalfool said:


> I know I'm raining on a parade here, but the concept behind an online mixer is that it breaks up boundary layers and causes the slower and faster fluids to mix. In the case of beer lines it will quite simply cause the slowing flow down the lines to mix up and equalize the whole flow. In turn, that will pull on the pressure from the keg to keep flowing faster.
> 
> Well, that's the doomsday theory.
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to have areas of increased sectional volume along the line to decrease pressure. Like online bulbs with barbs for inlet and outlet reducing head.




I'm yet to try them but you seem to have a different out come to most.



http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/cure-your-...roubles-100151/


----------



## pk.sax (14/11/11)

Batz said:


> I'm yet to try them but you seem to have a different out come to most.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/cure-your-...roubles-100151/



You made me think again Batz....

Anyone thats got them or when you get them, test it by putting them right up next to the taps - it should foam.
Then try it in the lines closest to the kegs (or in dip tube), it shouldn't foam.

These things would definitely cause a pressure drop but I reckon the foaming people are complaining about id due to the turbidity it causes in the flow.
If there is sufficient beer line ahead of them, the flow will become laminar again and not foam. -- should.


----------



## Batz (21/11/11)

These have arrived guys, only problem is I'm in S.A. atm 

I'll sort them out when I get back home, should be in a few weeks.

Batz


----------



## wambesi (21/11/11)

Batz said:


> These have arrived guys, only problem is I'm in S.A. atm
> 
> I'll sort them out when I get back home, should be in a few weeks.
> 
> Batz



No worries, look forward to it. :icon_cheers:


----------



## punkin (21/11/11)

Yippee. I've cut all my lines in anticipation. Just couldn't stand the coils anymore.


----------



## rob2263 (21/11/11)

argon said:


> As an alternative, has anyone seen or used these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have one of these hooked up to a keg of lemon ruski style beverage. I can confirm they work well at reducing the pouring pressure and allowing a higher carbonation level to be present in the keg.


----------



## Batz (7/12/11)

OK I,m home and have these in my hot little hands.

I'll go back through the thread to see would wanted one, is there anyone who does not want one now?

Batz

ATM I have

Rdevjun
Northside Novice
Florian X2
Punkin
Have I missed anyone?


----------



## Mister Wilson (7/12/11)

Batz said:


> OK I,m home and have these in my hot little hands.
> 
> I'll go back through the thread to see would wanted one, is there anyone who does not want one now?
> 
> ...



If you have any let Batz I'd be keen.

If you are fully subscribed could you let me know where you got them from.

Cheers

Mr W


----------



## punkin (7/12/11)

Yippeee


----------



## Batz (7/12/11)

MisterWilson said:


> If you have any let Batz I'd be keen.
> 
> If you are fully subscribed could you let me know where you got them from.
> 
> ...



I got mine from the US, check out back in the thread for the links. I believe Ross may now have some after I put him onto them, give him a try.

Sorry all the ones I have are gone.

What do you guys want to do about postage? Post me a pre-paid small post bag so I can just chuck them into the mail for you?

Batz


----------



## RdeVjun (7/12/11)

Batz said:


> What do you guys want to do about postage? Post me a pre-paid small post bag so I can just chuck them into the mail for you?


Sounds great to me Batz, could you PM the address? Is the 500g long enough, its 355mm?
Many thanks too BTW! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Batz (7/12/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Sounds great to me Batz, could you PM the address? Is the 500g long enough, its 355mm?
> Many thanks too BTW! :icon_cheers:




They are only 150mm long so the small ones would be the go.
Florian used a couple of these at the Qld. Xmas Swap and was really pleased with the result.

Batz


----------



## RdeVjun (7/12/11)

That's awesome Batz, ta very much! B) 
Have had a bit of a cantankerous over-carbonation issue here, hoping these things may help straighten things out for the Christmas get together and in the new year I might get around to a dispensing refit.


----------



## Ross (7/12/11)

My manager Anthony has trialled these & much to his amazement (he thought they would foam like f#@k) they work :super: 

For those that missed out on Batz's offer they are available here


Cheers Ross


----------



## punkin (7/12/11)

Batz said:


> I got mine from the US, check out back in the thread for the links. I believe Ross may now have some after I put him onto them, give him a try.
> 
> Sorry all the ones I have are gone.
> 
> ...



I'll go back through my pm's for your addy. I'll pack a 500gm satchel in with some jerky and send it to you. What do you want to do about payment? Cash, paypal or jerky


----------



## Batz (7/12/11)

Ross said:


> My manager Anthony has trialled these & much to his amazement (he thought they would foam like f#@k) they work :super:
> 
> For those that missed out on Batz's offer they are available here
> 
> ...




Well done Ross, there's a few members who were very interested in these but missed out, am I'll sure they'll be glad that a local HBS now stocks them in Oz.


Batz


----------



## Batz (7/12/11)

punkin said:


> I'll go back through my pm's for your addy. I'll pack a 500gm satchel in with some jerky and send it to you. What do you want to do about payment? Cash, paypal or jerky



Chuck the cash in or jerky :lol: 


Batz


----------



## MarkBastard (7/12/11)

Tony said:


> why not just use smaller beer line?
> 
> wont that shorten it up?
> 
> ...



It's a good point.

My bar has 7mm OD 4mm ID line due to the font coming that way. I have my bar set at 4 degrees and the line from the bottom of the font to the disconnects is under 1 metre long. I have my reg at about 70kpa. The pour is perfect for me. I can walk up and pour a beer with only 1cm head quite easily or get more head if I want it easily as well.

I wonder if it's possible to get 8mm OD 4mm ID line? Or even 8mm OD 3mm ID.


----------



## Maheel (7/12/11)

what difference does the OD of the line make?


----------



## pk.sax (7/12/11)

Maheel said:


> what difference does the OD of the line make?


JG nrv


----------



## Batz (7/12/11)

Batz said:


> OK I,m home and have these in my hot little hands.
> 
> I'll go back through the thread to see would wanted one, is there anyone who does not want one now?
> 
> ...


----------



## Northside Novice (7/12/11)

yes please Bats i am still keen as for these


----------



## MarkBastard (7/12/11)

Maheel said:


> what difference does the OD of the line make?



Most people like 8mm for john guest fittings etc.

I found some barbs suitable for 4mm ID line that had 1/4" MFL on the end so I could screw disconnects straight on so I'm happy with my setup, but 8mm OD would definitely be handier.


----------



## argon (7/12/11)

Another great offer from Batz! I think I'll pick up a few from Ross over the weekend for a trial run. All reports are positive at this stage and it'll make things spittle easier to adjust and predict in my setup. At the price Ross is making them available, I can't afford not to.


----------



## Batz (8/12/11)

argon said:


> Another great offer from Batz! I think I'll pick up a few from Ross over the weekend for a trial run. All reports are positive at this stage and it'll make things spittle easier to adjust and predict in my setup. At the price Ross is making them available, I can't afford not to.




Yep it worth a try @ that price hey?

Guys getting them off me, please send a self addy small pre-paid post bag with your $10.00 and I'll return your flow restricts. If you don't have my addy PM me.
I think a post bag would squeeze into a standard envelope


Batz


----------



## Darkman (8/12/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> It's a good point.
> 
> My bar has 7mm OD 4mm ID line due to the font coming that way. I have my bar set at 4 degrees and the line from the bottom of the font to the disconnects is under 1 metre long. I have my reg at about 70kpa. The pour is perfect for me. I can walk up and pour a beer with only 1cm head quite easily or get more head if I want it easily as well.
> 
> I wonder if it's possible to get 8mm OD 4mm ID line? Or even 8mm OD 3mm ID.



You can get 4mm 8mm OD line from Keg King. I had problems getting it on my perlick barbs so I just connected a 5cm long tail of 5mm line to the bard then used a JG joiner to connect up the 4mmID line. I have no issues with foaming and only use 1 m of line.


----------



## Batz (19/12/11)

I have received one post bag and returned it, I take you other guys don't want them now? It's not a problem I'll keep them myself quite happily.


Batz


----------



## punkin (20/12/11)

Got em yesterday thank you kindly mate. If i'd known there were spares i'd have had two more.  

I take it we just cut the sheaths away and use the little white coil inside a beer line?


----------



## Batz (20/12/11)

punkin said:


> Got em yesterday thank you kindly mate. If i'd known there were spares i'd have had two more.
> 
> I take it we just cut the sheaths away and use the little white coil inside a beer line?




Just use something to pry them out of the tube, once a few mm's are showing they pull out easily.

Batz


----------

